# Best overall insecticide for yard



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello all,

I've been a spray bifen/put out GrubEx type for years. I know some folks will just do a Acelepryn type or Merit or Meridian, etc.

Is there a one stop thing to put out say once a year to handle pests(ants, spiders, etc, etc) meanwhile preventing grubs and army worms? I know there may not be such thing but I'm just curious of the most simple and direct path.

Thank you


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

The lawn care nut has some good videos comparing agents. It is a big topic. Depends more on specific bug really.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhxJjiStW-s


----------

